# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Драйвер Эквайринга Сбербанк и 1с 8.3

## Alex5070

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой: есть  1с УНФ 1.6.23.75, платформа 8.3.17.1549, Windows Server 2008 R2. И эквайринговый  терминал Сбербанка, версия драйвера UPOS 31.0.18. Проблема в том что если запустить платформу 1с х86 то драйвер видит, и пишет что «Драйвер установлен», если запускать на платформу  х64, то пишет что «драйвер не установлен». Библиотеку  sbrf.dll и SBRFCOM.dll зарегистрировал через C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regsvr32.exe.  Файлы sb_kernel.dll и gate.dll положил в папку bin где установлена платформа. Неужели сбербанковский терминал может работать только с х86 платформой 1с ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой: есть  1с УНФ 1.6.23.75, платформа 8.3.17.1549, Windows Server 2008 R2. И эквайринговый  терминал Сбербанка, версия драйвера UPOS 31.0.18. Проблема в том что если запустить платформу 1с х86 то драйвер видит, и пишет что «Драйвер установлен», если запускать на платформу  х64, то пишет что «драйвер не установлен». Библиотеку  sbrf.dll и SBRFCOM.dll зарегистрировал через C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regsvr32.exe.  Файлы sb_kernel.dll и gate.dll положил в папку bin где установлена платформа. Неужели сбербанковский терминал может работать только с х86 платформой 1с ?


 Вообще, много проблем при работе торгового оборудования с платформой х64
https://forum.infostart.ru/forum86/topic245264/

----------

